# Spots pre period



## Lisafoxey33 (Mar 30, 2012)

Hi do any women suffer worse as they have got older with pre period facial chin spots.in my teens I was not this bad,in my 30s it's got worse always 2 weeks before due on &vertually 1/2 days brfore due on I am covered. Yep I admit  I use facial wash etc but just seems crappy as I know I am not pregnant due to having these chin spots. Guess you can't win in life at times x


----------



## Sheilaweb (Mar 21, 2006)

Hi Lisa, I never suffered with acne as a young'un, but these days (now 42), I'm riddled with spots - but they're all around my chin area too..


----------

